# Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2009)

*Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]


----------



## Luigi93 (25. August 2009)

*Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Wunderbar. Gestern hab ich mir den Prolimatech bei Caseking bestellt und heute kommt die Meldung, dass es einen Rabatt gibt


----------



## sYntaX (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*



Luigi93 schrieb:


> Wunderbar. Gestern hab ich mir den Prolimatech bei Caseking bestellt und heute kommt die Meldung, dass es einen Rabatt gibt



Ach komm, die 5% wirst du schon verkraften


----------



## UnnerveD (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Nunja - die ~2,50€ Ersparnis machen es dann auch nicht mehr aus finde ich - mehr geärgert hätte ich mich an deiner Stelle über 15% und mehr Ermäßigung 

Generell finde ich Aktionen mit 5% oder weniger Rabatt blödsinnig - das sind meistens ganz normale Skontosätze, die gerade Großbestellern sehr häufig eingeräumt werden und ohnehin nicht mit in den Umsatz eingerechnet werden... aber wer's braucht ^^.


----------



## majorguns (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Wozu hier "sparen" (2,5€ sind ja nicht gerade viel) wenn man eswoanders für 45€ bekommt ???
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online: Prolimatech Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1366)


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Naja, das ist nicht grade so viel was man da Spart. Ich habe meinen für 50€ bekommen. Wie schon majorguns sagt man bekommt denn Kühler schon für 45€.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Nunja - die ~2,50€ Ersparnis machen es dann auch nicht mehr aus finde ich - mehr geärgert hätte ich mich an deiner Stelle über 15% und mehr Ermäßigung
> 
> Generell finde ich Aktionen mit 5% oder weniger Rabatt blödsinnig - das sind meistens ganz normale Skontosätze, die gerade Großbestellern sehr häufig eingeräumt werden und ohnehin nicht mit in den Umsatz eingerechnet werden... aber wer's braucht ^^.


Die Marge auf PC Komponenten ist so gering, dass caseking wahrscheinlich schon bei einem Rabatt von 10% drauflegen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Anscheinend sind diese fetten turmförmigen Kühlkörper zurzeit der absolute Renner. Irgendwie hat jeder so ein ähnliches Design, wobei ich lieber zu den "runden" Zalman-Lüftern greifen würde, wenn ich meine CPU mit Luft kühlen würde.


----------



## CentaX (27. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*



majorguns schrieb:


> Wozu hier "sparen" (2,5€ sind ja nicht gerade viel) wenn man eswoanders für 45€ bekommt ???
> Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online: Prolimatech Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1366)



Weil PCGH hierfür Geld kriegt ... -.-
Da sie jetzt ihren "Newsletter" mit den aktuellen "Schnäppchen" für die Leute haben, die keinen Preisvergleich bedienen können und sich über Werbung freuen, könnten sie die News mal sein lassen. -.-


----------



## macskull (27. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Weiß einer ob das Angebot mit der Wärmeleitpaste auch bei den Sondereditionen von Caseking gilt, bei denen bereits Lüfter mitgeliefert werden?


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Der Preis ist jetzt wirklich genial. Die wärme Leitpaste ist sehr gut und dann auch noch ein super Kühler. Wenn ich denn nicht hätte würde ich jetzt zuschlagen.


----------



## Luigi93 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*



> Ach komm, die 5% wirst du schon verkraften


Mir geht es um das Prinzip: Ich bestelle und einen Tag später wird es günstiger (egal wie wenig). Dazu kommt noch, dass es den Kühler jetzt auch noch mit der Wärmeleitpaste UND dem Lüfter gibt, so wie ich es bestellt hab ... und zwar "gratis". Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich später bestellt.  Aber ich bin ja kein Hellseher


----------



## cLANs (27. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems fünf Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

Und nun bitte noch eine AMD Version


----------



## lionheart2000de (27. August 2009)

*zu teuer für einen Kühler eines Herstellers der AMD ignoriert...*

...nicht nur, daß es unverschämterweise nur ein KOSTENPFLICHTIGES Upgradekit für den Megahalems gibt, zusätzlich ist auch noch der Kühlerboden so "verbogen", daß der Megahalem auf einem AMD-Headspreader wackelt und nicht plan aufliegt. Ich hab den Superkühler ausprobiert, aber nach der im Vergleich zum Noctua schlechteren Kühlleistung wieder zurückgeschickt. Man kann den Spalt, den der verbogene Intel-optimierte-Boden produziert sogar sehen, wenn man sich die unterschiedliche Dicke der Wärmeleitpaste nach Entfernen des Kühlers auf dem Headspreader des Phenom II anschaut. Solange die Super-Techniker von Prolimatech meinen, daß nur Intel-Jünger Geld für son Ding ausgeben, sollen Sie die mal schön behalten. Ist aber kein Wunder, die haben Ihr Handwerk ja bei Thermalright gelernt, bei denen sind die Böden auch verbogen, es gibt sogar schon eine Onlinepetition gegen diese Kühlerböden bei Thermalright:  Against convex bases of Thermalright coolers Petition : [ powered by iPetitions.com ]


----------

